# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  The dreaded "Immutable Page"

## mastablasta

Followed the guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership

Logged in with SSO, made sure username etc. is same as on launchpad. And i still get "Immutable Page" for my user page.

I tried clearing the cache which occasionally throws "edit page", but then still doesn't allow to proceed.

Then i saw in help page you are also supposed to: 3.Login to the wiki and when you do, make sure the checkbox showing your ubuntu-etherpad membership is checked.

I am not sure what exactly ubuntu-etherapad is (saw the page about the program will toy with it later), but i found this team and am now attempting to join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
I guess membership there is needed to edit wiki?!
If this is a requirement, I believe the aforementioned Membership page should be updated. 

Also while struggling with GPG (i will blame it on gpg4usb, for not being specific enough and me for not reading the manual thoroughly) i came across this page: 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto

The following option is not a good one IMO.



> Validating using Firefox and FireGPG


This plugin has not been maintained for a while now. So perhaps this instruction should be removed?!

gpg4usb works great (once you read the manual). 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Irihapeti

The membership page has been updated with the reference to the etherpad instance. It was something that escaped my notice earlier.

----------


## ventrical

> Followed the guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership
> 
> Logged in with SSO, made sure username etc. is same as on launchpad. And i still get "Immutable Page" for my user page.
> 
> I tried clearing the cache which occasionally throws "edit page", but then still doesn't allow to proceed.
> 
> Then i saw in help page you are also supposed to: 3.Login to the wiki and when you do, make sure the checkbox showing your ubuntu-etherpad membership is checked.
> 
> I am not sure what exactly ubuntu-etherapad is (saw the page about the program will toy with it later), but i found this team and am now attempting to join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
> ...


What I do is open two instances. Once logged in I then go to the other page and refresh. it is a bug that comes and goes .. but so far I have not had to do that (resend) for a while.

----------


## PaulW2U

> The membership page has been updated with the reference to the etherpad instance. It was something that escaped my notice earlier.


Bearing in mind this - Current wiki access status - membership of ~ubuntu-etherpad will no longer allow edit access to the wiki as you currently need to be an Ubuntu Member or a Canonical employee to edit wiki pages. That makes it difficult for those applying to be members.  :Smile: 

I'm sure a solution will be found soon......

----------


## Rex Bouwense

This is a true Catch 22.  I have my wiki page ready to be created for Ubuntu membership request but I cannot create it because I am not a Ubuntu member.  We, those of us in a similar situation, are waiting patiently for a solution.  Not your fault guys.  Blame the Spammers.

----------


## QIII

Rex --

Have you been able to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?  If not, get that done.

We'll have to discuss on our end what we can do.

----------


## Rex Bouwense

> Rex --
> 
> Have you been able to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?  If not, get that done.
> 
> We'll have to discuss on our end what we can do.


I signed the Code of Conduct on 4 April 2014. That is not the problem.  This whole situation was brought to light when those of us who were editing wiki pages were no longer allowed to do so because of the spam attack (so to speak).  I had been cruising along, ignorant of most of this, doing what my LoCo Team Leader asked me to do plus my little contributions to the Forums when it happened.  Numerous people from several Teams have tried to assist me and of course it has now come down to "submit your application for membership" which I could have easily done several years ago.  Procrastination eventually catches up with the best of us.  I am sure that I am not alone.  There are probably many people who are in the same situation.  I am not complaining or ranting and am perfectly willing to wait until the responsible Team comes up with a solution to this.  You folks on the forums and the members of the various Teams including in some cases the Team Leaders have been so helpful.  No one individual as a right to expect such excellent responses.  So now I will wait until there is a solution created and then I will "officially" join the community that I have been a part of for so many years.  Thank you all.

----------


## QIII

Understood that, Rex.  I was just ensuring you had done that part.  We don't want you to get held back from membership for something so silly.  Thus, figuring out what to do to get you a wiki page.

----------


## jeremy31

Rex, if you have received an offer of unsolicited help, don't allow procrastination to get you twice.

----------


## Rex Bouwense

My AZ LoCo Team Leader, who is a Ubuntu member, has offered to create the wiki page for me and to post my information and I have completed the drafting of the page.  Not a matter of procrastinating.  Everything is in place.  I appreciate all the offers of assistance.  That of course does not solve the big problem which must be solved and solved very quickly.  It has already gone about a month and we are only seeing glimmers of a solution.  Both you and I know that is not acceptable.  If volunteers like myself cannot edit Ubuntu wikis the information contained in them will eventually be outdated.  Plus this happens right when a new LTS version is released.  Not a good thing.

----------


## sethj3

I am currently helping a friend get his membership by doing all the wiki editing required, and he just sends me the materials. He has a Google doc for people to write testimonials and I periodically edit them into his wiki page. Since the SIG command doesn't work this way he just asked for all testimonial-writers to include a link to their launchpad page.  

Not ideal, but it works.

----------


## Rex Bouwense

Thank you.

----------


## jeremy31

> I am currently helping a friend get his membership by doing all the wiki editing required, and he just sends me the materials. He has a Google doc for people to write testimonials and I periodically edit them into his wiki page. Since the SIG command doesn't work this way he just asked for all testimonial-writers to include a link to their launchpad page.  
> 
> Not ideal, but it works.


Thanks for helping Seth, I know you are busy on askubuntu

----------

